# TI-83+ If... Then Problem



## Spooni (4. März 2004)

Hallo!
Also ich habe mal ne einfache Frage, für die meisten hier denke ich. Habe den Rechner vor ner Woche bekommen und wollte anfangen nen Programm zu schreiben. Naja, bin scheinbarn icht so begabt, jedenfalls scheitert es jetzt schon an folgendem:
Ich möchte einfach eine Auswahl machen, soll heißen es wird ne Frage gestellt:
"Wie geht es dir? Gut(G)/Schlecht(S)"
Dann halt die Auswahl kommen, je nachdem ob man "G" oder "S" auf dem Rechner eingibt ein neues Textfenster kommen wie z.b.
G -> "Das ist schön"
oder
S -> "Das ist schlecht"

Das waren natürlich nur Beispiele, aber so sol ldas ganze aussehen. Ich denke das ist im Prinzip voll einfach, ich komme nur einfach net dahinter...
Denke mir , dass das mit If und Then , weiß aber nicht genau wie.

Bni sehr dankbar für Hilfe!


----------



## ByeBye 46085 (22. März 2004)

*getKey()*

benutze doch einfach die funktion "getKey()". Habe schon seit einer Ewigkeit nicht mer mit dem TI Basicc programmiert, aber bei meinem TI-92 Plus gibt es einen Katalog (Catalog) in welchem alle Befehle aufgelistet werden.

auf jedenfall gibt die getkey funktion für jede Taste eine Zahl. Diese Zahlen kannst du dann mit If...then weiterverarbeiten.

Just try it.

g chief


----------



## Alex Duschek (8. April 2004)

Kein Plan ob du es jetzt noch wissen willst bzw liest,aber ich schreibs trotzdem mal auf 

: ClrHome
: Input "WIE GEHT ES DIR?",X (Variable kann variieren)
: If X=G 
: Then
: Disp "GUT"
: End
: If X=S
: Then
: Disp "SCHLECHT"
: End


----------



## AlexanderHentschel (24. September 2004)

*Denkste*

Ich glaub nich, dass es so geht...zumindest nich bei mir...probiers mal so:
:While 1
:getKey ->K
:While K=0
:getKey ->K
:End
:Input "G=Gut
             S=Schlecht",K
:If K=54
:Then
isp "Das ist gut"
:End
:If K=81
:Then
isp "Das ist schlecht"
:End

Das haut dann wohl schon eher hin  ;-]  ;-]  ;-]  ;-]


----------



## Yottabyte (26. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Ruud Van Nistelrooy _
> *Kein Plan ob du es jetzt noch wissen willst bzw liest,aber ich schreibs trotzdem mal auf
> 
> : ClrHome
> ...



Das müssen einfach nur Srings sein (Vars->7 sieht dann so aus:

: ClrHome
: Input "WIE GEHT ES DIR?",Str1 (Variable kann variieren)
: If Str1="G" 
: Then
: Disp "GUT"
: End
: If Str1="S"
: Then
: Disp "SCHLECHT"
: End

Then und end kannst du bei diesen Programm übrigens weg lassen (immer wenn nur eine Anweisung)

Du könntest auch die Menu-funktion nehemn (PRGM->C
: ClrHome
isp "Wie geht es dir?"
ause (PGRM->8
:Menü("Wähle","Gut",A,"Schlecht",B)
:Lbl (bei PRGM->9 A
isp "Schön für dich"
:Lbl B
isp "Na und?" 

weiß ja nicht was genau du machen willst.


----------

